
Densely Connected Convolutional Networks: CVPR 2017 Best Paper Award Winner - ChaseT
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.06993
======
GChevalier
Seems promising and easy to use in practice.

------
Govindae
Am I understanding this correctly? The layers do not combine their inputs.
Equation (2)

x_l = H_l([x_0, x_1, . . . , x_l−1])

Could be re-written: x_l = [H_l(x_0), H_l(x_1), . . . , H_l(x_l−1)]

~~~
jordancampbell
No, inputs to each layer are concatenated before being passed through H.

